# Проблема с аккордами в левой руке



## a_veber (23 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте!
Я играю на готово-выборном аккордеоне Fantini. Пару дней назад возникла проблема на готовой левой клавиатуре. Когда я играю в сжим *минорный аккорд* от "до" вместе с правой, то после снятия аккорда продолжает звучать нота "соль", причём никакая клавиша не западает в левой руке. Если играю просто в сжимразжим *без правой*, то всё нормально. Это "вылезает" не всегда, но довольно часто.
Такая же проблема с *мажорными аккордам*и от "си-бемоля" (там остаётся звучать си-бемоль) и от "ми-бемоля" (остаётся звучать "соль"). 
На выборке такого нет. 
Чистка левой руки от пыли при помощи пылесоса не помогла.
С чем может быть связана данная проблема? Сталкивался ли кто-то с подобным? Есть ли какие-то советы по решению данной проблемы?

p.s. может ли это быть связано с повышенной влажностью в помещении?


----------



## Kuzalogly (23 Июл 2018)

a_veber писал:


> p.s. может ли это быть связано с повышенной влажностью в помещении?


Однозначно.


----------



## LucianoFederici (24 Июл 2018)

Metti un po' di talco, quella polvere che si usa per i bambini. 
Put some talc, that powder used for children.


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Июл 2018)

?
Saette nogle talkum, som pulver, der anvendes til b?rn.

2 Luciano. Изучайте русский язык, он  скоро станет единственным на планете)).


----------



## vev (25 Июл 2018)

*Kuzalogly*,

Саша, 

давай на язык общения обращать внимания не будем. Форум не только русскоязычный... Главное - содержание сообщения, а не язык, на котором оно сформулировано...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Июл 2018)

Kuzalogly (25.07.2018, 16:18) писал:


> Изучайте русский язык, он  скоро станет единственным на планете


 Слова, слова... Опять слова. Одни слова.
Когда уже сие счастье-то случится?
Когда уже я смогу окружающим меня индусам сказать: "Хватит говорить между собой на своем, индусском, а со мной по-ансглийски. РУССКИЙ язык стал, наконец, единственным на планете. Все, ребята. Отныне только по-русски". 
Да и иврит приходится помнить. По той же причине. А забудешь - себе дороже.


----------



## zet10 (28 Июл 2018)

Лучше отнести мастеру.Месяц назад получили новый Пиджини, запал подбородник , я думаю из перемены температурного баланса, отдал своему мастеру,в результате сделал лучше чем на фабрике делают. Цена вашего вопроса 500 -1000 рублей. Очень рекомендую отдать профессионалу и не заниматься самоделкой, так как итог может стать дороже.Скорее всего там в механике на готовой системе зацеп, у Фантини это часто бывало.       

p/s. Друзья, всем кто хочет купить новые инструменты Фантини ,Виньени повторяю,фабрики банкрот, ни каких предоплат не делайте иначе останетесь без денег и инструмента,все расчеты только по факту поступления инструмента  в Москве.Всем удачи!


----------

